# Webinar recording:  Tournament Strategies



## CaptainSolo (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys, wanted to post the recording of the last webinar I hosted about Tournament Tactics and Strategies.

It turned out to be a long presentation, but that was only because I got some great questions and I think it was my favorite webinar yet. 

If you get a moment, watch it.........I would love to hear what you think about how I approach tournament competition and whether your strategy differs from mine.

https://youtu.be/jMxzQXjf00E


----------



## FlightBird (Feb 23, 2017)

It was great . I liked being able to ask questions.  Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------

